# Shingles installed before brick



## Kikisgpa (2 mo ago)

I just had a 20 year old roof replaced with CertainTeed 25 year shingles. The roofing contractor, with many years experience commented, before giving an estimate, about a place where the bricks were installed in an area where they did not extend down to the ground. The bricks were installed after the house was shingled. He said that it was not the best way to do that because he would have to remove parts of the shingles that extended under the brick. He gave me an estimate and nothing else was said about it. His crew did the installation. He popped in and out during the 6 day install maybe once a day for a half hour. When the job was completed, my wife and I noticed that there were 3 areas that had this same situation. Two of the areas are a few feet long and one ran about 20 feet. The crew foreman cut with some kind of power saw slotted an amount of mortar so that he could install new flashing and the new shingles under the brick. Most of these areas have a gap of 1/2" to 1". One short place has a gap of 2". When the job was complete, I asked the contractor to come out and inspect the work to make sure it was up to his standards. He did and found no problems. I asked him about the unfilled gaps and he told me that we had discussed these areas and that I should have understood that this is the way it was going to be. That it would be fine to leave it the way it was. We had only talked about one area that was a few feet long before giving an estimate. I assumed that he knew how to handle it and finish that area. I understood it to be extra labor/materials and that he knew what needed to be done. He did not realize that his foreman used a power tool to cut away mortar. There was even dust left on top some of the new shingles. The contractor does not have a solution to this situation, which makes me uneasy. I am not sure if the slot the he created extends all the way under the bricks.











































My questions are:
1) How do you guys handle this kind of construction?
2) How do we fill the gaps, especially a 2" gap?
3) Should be concerned with the weight of the bricks above the gaps? I do not want to put something pliable in the gaps and then 5 - 10 years from now I have an issue with the bricks settling and cracking. When I built the house, the builder and I talked about installing brick that is unsupported by the foundation and he put some kind of metal angle iron or beam under the brick in the one long area.
I have attached some pictures.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You need step and counter flashings, which go on the outside of the brick. I can't believe the roofer thought this was ok, that long sidewall will leak . Something like this, but it doesn't have to be in copper. https://customcopperworks.com/user/cimage/HPIM0214r.jpg


----------



## Kikisgpa (2 mo ago)

The procedure to do this would be what?
I would assume that the shingles would have to be taken up and the flashing laid under? They put new flashing in already. Would the new shingles that were taken up have to be replaced, or can they be reused?
Using mortar worked well for 20 years. Couldn't we just replace the mortar? How would you fix the large gap?
Thanks again.


roofermann said:


> You need step and counter flashings, which go on the outside of the brick. I can't believe the roofer thought this was ok, that long sidewall will leak . Something like this, but it doesn't have to be in copper. https://customcopperworks.com/user/cimage/HPIM0214r.jpg


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You were lucky for 20 years. A skilled roofer can take up the shingles, install the flashing and then re-use those shingles, but I'd have a bundle or so on hand for any that get damaged in the process.


----------

